

Sony Blog Post About PSN Restoration Is Down - koichi
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/14/play-on-%E2%80%93-psn-restoration-begins-now/

======
koichi
actually seems to be going up and down over and over for me now... Getting 500
Internal Server Errors, messages on Maintenance, and the actual blog post
depending on when I refresh.

